
Show HN: Let your business users manage and publish JSON - Edmond
http://blog.crudzilla.com/2016/08/json-information-management-and.html
======
marktangotango
How has uptake been for crudzilla? Do you offer hosting?

------
fiatjaf
Are you using
[http://www.jsoneditoronline.org/](http://www.jsoneditoronline.org/) for that?

